# Sticky  Official 1911 Photo Thread!



## Shipwreck

Post your pics of your fav 1911s (you own) here!


----------



## Shipwreck

Some I used to own:


----------



## ks1




----------



## Arizona Desertman

No such thing as used to own at least not for me.


----------



## Shipwreck

A 1911 I used to own... A Springfield Custom Shop Gun...


----------



## ks1

Nighthawk Chairman 6" 10mm


----------



## Shipwreck

Sweet


----------



## ks1

Same gun (CQB Commander). Which grips do you guys like more?


----------



## Shipwreck

ks1 said:


> View attachment 21497
> 
> Same gun (CQB Commander). Which grips do you guys like more?


1st set look better IMHO. I find wooden grips too slick


----------



## Goldwing

OK I will play along.








DW Vigil top and SA Garrison below, both in .45ACP.
Yes that is a Timex.


----------



## Arizona Desertman

ks1 said:


> View attachment 21497
> 
> Same gun (CQB Commander). Which grips do you guys like more?


Well you have both. Myself I have several sets of grips for a lot of my guns. When I get tired of looking at them one way I just swap them out. Same with parts. "Beauty is in the eye of the beholder."


----------



## Javbike

Mine


----------



## Gary1952

only have two. A Colt Defender Lightweight and a Sig Emperor Scorpion Carry my get a set of VZ grips for the Colt like the ones on the Sig


----------



## Shipwreck

Sometimes I miss this one:


----------



## Mercysdad




----------



## Mercysdad




----------



## guydodge




----------



## ks1

Nighthawk Custom Border Special, 10mm


----------



## guydodge

ks1 said:


> View attachment 22687
> 
> Nighthawk Custom Border Special, 10mm


oooo ...guy like👍


----------



## Gary1952

My two a Sig Emperor Scorpion Carry and a Colt Defender


----------



## Stealth .45

My DW Specialist 10MM is a Sweet Beast.


----------



## guydodge

Stealth .45 said:


> My DW Specialist 10MM is a Sweet Beast.
> View attachment 22890


indeed it is


----------



## Shipwreck

The one and only Kimber I have ever owned.... (pic is from around 2004, so digital cameras were not as good back then.... Hence the small photo)


----------



## rexherring

My Ruger SR1911 super accurate and my cheap Citidal .22 for plinking.


----------



## got2hav1

Couple of my favorites:

Nighthawk T3

Colt Special Combat .38 super

Ed Brown Custom


----------



## Shipwreck

got2hav1 said:


> Couple of my favorites:
> 
> Nighthawk T3


----------



## kd5jbn




----------

